# [kde] kioslave-kinfocenter

## bdouxx

bonjour,

je tente de suivre ce tutorial( j'y connais vraiment rien):

http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/KIO_Slaves/Hello_World

mais je bloque sur les dernieres lignes...

 *Quote:*   

> Start kinfocenter, choose hello as protocol. If this is possible, start konqueror, type hello:/// into the URL bar. 

 

Quand j'ouvre kinfocenter je n'ai pas de ligne correspondant a "protocols" et a priori c'est par là que cela se passe. ( je suis sous kde 4.8.1), et je ne vois pas trop pourquoi... Il y avait l'air d'y en avoir dans les version precedantes.

Vous avez une idée?

----------

## _Seth_

l'alternative en ligne de commande marche-t-elle ?

```
kioclient 'cat' 'hello:///'
```

----------

## bdouxx

non, cela n'avait pas fonctionné...

----------

